# Upper Snake Wood/Strainers



## sks (Apr 13, 2004)

*Really?*

We ran it last night and never had to get out of our boats once. There was wood but it was all easily avoidable. Did something new float in last night with the higher water? If so please advise because I will probably run it one more time before its done


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes shit moved in there last night, while we were on it around 8 pm. I live in zuma and run it all the time. Checked for wood on the shuttle, all was good... talked with people who ran it an hour before us and heard it was good to go... Then while we were on it two pieces moved into very bad places and are both still there as of right now. The campground drop is a huge no go on the entire left side(some call this drop log jammin, or used to anyway). you can still sneak down the right. The next drop after the blown beaver dam now has an almost river wide log at water level right about half way through the rapid. This caught me in the chest as I was leading and didn't see it until it was 5 feet in front of me... caused quite an bit of an ordeal for me.

I also noticed a green creek boat stood up below the above mentioned drop on the far side of the river... with no boaters to be seen anywhere.... hope everyone is ok. That is right were my boat ended up last night after it was ripped off while I was stuck to the log.


----------



## sks (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the beta. Sounds like that wood came in fast. Not surprising since the flow nearly doubled in the course of 6 hours that evening. Glad everyone is ok.


----------

